# Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)



## Birger (28. Dezember 2004)

Moin,
da es mittlerweile doch superkalt geworden ist, können wir hier doch mal nen neuen Bilderthreat erstellen. Ich will dann mal anfangen:
Einfach mal von jedem was:
















@Pfiffie: das ist die Farbe mit dem ich den einen Hecht gefangen hab, ist doch dunkelgrün:





so, jetzt seid ihr dran #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Petri Birger, echt geile Pics da.#6  Nein der wars nich, der war neon grün giftig den ich meinte, aber der sieht auch gut aus, würde ihn sicherlich auch probieren:q |rolleyes 




sehr schöner Thread (wurde Zeit). Ich hoffe das ich auch bald mal wieder was fange, bilder gibts dann auch von mir. Heute hats leider nich geklappt, werde am Freitag oder Samstag nochmal losziehn.



Gut idee der thread#6


----------



## Veit (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

War heute mit AB-Member Dorschi in Magdeburg am "Hechtgraben" (den hab ich so getauft).
Wir konnten innerhalb gut einer Stunde pro Person 3 Hechte auf verschiedene Wobbler von Yo-Zuri, Salmo und Conrad fangen. Die Hechte hatten alles zwischen 50 und 60 cm Länge und jeder hat einen mitgenommen, die anderen wurden released. Dorschi hatte noch einige Fehlbisse und mir sind noch zwei Hechte ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ey Veit ihr dürft den hechtgraben doch nicht leer angeln. Ich will auch nochmal was fangen. Wenn jeder einen mitgenommen hat dann ist doch nur einer wieder schwimmen gegangen. Trotzdem super fang Veit


----------



## Veit (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Karpfenchamp: Nee 4 Stück sind wieder zurückgegangen, weil ja jeder 3 Hechte gefangen hat also 6 insgesamt.
Ich würde dir empfehlen es auf dem Stück zwischen der letzten Brücke vor dem Teich und dem Teich zu probieren. Da liegen einige große Äste im Wasser, die einem sofort ins Auge fallen. Dort haben die Hechte ihre Verstecke. Das Stück vor der Brücke hatten wir auch probiert, da war rein gar nichts zu fangen. 2 Hechte und einen ausgeschlitzen hatten wir allein an der Stelle wo der Graben sich gabelt. Da hängt jetzt leider auch ein Wobbler von mir auf dem Grund


----------



## Birger (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Veit,
du fängst ja echt gut und regelmäßig Hechte, aber alle eine Größe? Da muss doch mal ein besserer dabei sein, gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit, oder was ist da los bei dir?
Dann nochmal 2 Pics:


----------



## Killerwels (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hier ein Hecht von 61 cm, der wieder fröhlich im See schwimmt  #6 
Als Köder diente ein 12 cm Slottershad "S" mit einem 14 g Bananen Jig.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=18929


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Birger: Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Habe die Hechte ja alle auf Wobbler zwischen 12 und 18 cm Länge gefangen, also keine ganz kleinen Köder. Warum bei dieser Ködergröße nicht auch mal zumindest ein 80er draufgeht ist mir auch unerklärlich. 
Es könnte höchstens daran liegen, dass ich immer an relativ kleinen Gewässern angle, wo vielleicht nicht allzu viele große Hechte drin sind. Nach der Schonzeit im Mai will ich es dann aber an großen Seen probieren, weil dann ja auch größere Hechte nach dem Laichen noch in Ufernähe stehen. Vielleicht klappts dann ja mal mit einem wirklich erwähnenswerten Fisch.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Warn gestern an der Donau, nach dem wieder ein paar maßige Zander gefangen worden sind, wollten wir es auch mal probieren - leider nur ein Fehlbiss, der hat den Kopf des Köfis zerkaut, aber den Schwimmer nicht mal bewegt und einen 54er Hecht, der mein Minirotauge (6cm) schwebend an der Grundrute wohl unwiderstehlich fand! Haben ihn wieder schwimmen lassen! Kamera lag leider im Auto, der Kleine hatte eine rießige Bißwunde (bereits verheilt) auf dem Rücken und am Bauch. Dem Krokodil, dem der entkommen ist, würde ich gern mal begegnen! Aber sollte nicht sein!
Wünsche Allen einen Guten Rutsch und ´ne super Saison!


----------



## RaEma (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Tach Birger!
Alles total schöne Fische!! Muss ja ne´interessante Angelstelle sein, die Brücke da ;-)
bei uns läufst im Winter leider nicht so gut... Die Fische sind bei uns am Stausee nur sehr schwer zu finden und beißen extrem vorsichtig...

Schönen Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


P.S. der Staumauer-Barsch ist mit der freundlichen Genehmigung von Florian_Eu eingestellt worden ;-)


----------



## Florian Eu (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ RaEma      
Ja ja, hab dir grünes Licht gegeben ;-) 


Ich muss sagen die Winterbarsche haben ein viel schöneres und ausgeprägteres Muster, als die Sommerbarsche. 

@Birger 
Schöne Barsche, bei uns beißen nur die kleinen bis 30. (siehe RaEma- Fotos)

Gruß 

Florian Eu


----------



## Birger (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Moin,
ich hatte noch mehr große Barsche, die Cam aber leider nicht mit, naja irgendwas ist ja immer. Der Hecht auf dem 2.Bild war übrigens 94cm, sieht man nicht so gut auf dem Foto, oder? Gewogen hab ich ihn nicht (will ihn lieber nochmal fangen, wenn er über 1 m ist), aber 15Pfund hat er erreicht, war echt saudick und mit ner Brasse oder so im Magen.
Aber wo sind die verdammten großen Zander?


----------



## RaEma (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Thilo
Den klenen Zander hab ich bei einem eistündigen Winter-Versuchszanderangeln abends im Rhein gefangen. Ich denke, dass man die Größeren auch bekommen könnte, wenn man länger und intensiver an den richtigen Stellen fischt. Ist mir aber zu kalt ;-))

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## anguilla (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

ich war gestern zum "Jahresabschlußangeln" auch noch mal los und konnte drei nette Stachelritter überlisten...

Ein schöner Ausklang des alten Jahres, wie ich finde...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hy Anguilla ... Greetz zu den Z-Fischen. Der 2te sieht dem 3ten aber sehr ähnlich ... mhhh ... oder tragen die Z's bei Euch alle Brillen ¿   

Bleilochtalsperre hat schon ihren Reiz .. war dort vor einiger Zeit auch mal auf Z & konnte ebenfalls einige überlisten.

mfg
meridian​


----------



## anguilla (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@MeRiDiAn:

..gut beobachtet...ist auch der Gleiche...den Dritten hab ich nicht mehr geknipst, ist gleich wieder im Wasser verschwunden...


----------



## sebastian (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

ui da kann ich nur so staunen.


----------



## honeybee (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Na dann sag ich mal Petri.....


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hab heute auch noch mal mein Glück versucht, aber leider keines gehabt. Erst war ich am Saalealtarm in Leuna. Das ganze Gewässer abgewobbelt, aber kein Fang. Dafür konnte ich eine herrliche Senke finden, die völlig unbeschädigt war. Da kein anderer Angler am Gewässer gewesen ist, habe ich sie mitgenommen.
Danach war ich noch am Schachteich Wallendorf. Zwar konnte ich einen kleinen Hecht am Ufer entdecken, allerdings hat keiner gebissen. Einen anderen Angler habe ich dort auch getroffen, der hat mit stolzen 4 Ruten geangelt (2 sind erlaubt). Es waren 3 Grundruten (davon zwei mit lebendem Köfi) und eine Spinnrute. (auch Spinnangeln und Grundangeln gleichzeitig ist bei uns verboten). Naja, der wollte es zum Jahresende wohl nochmal wissen, ich hab nichts dazu gesagt.

Was solls, ich kann trotzdem auf eine sehr erfolgreiche Angelsaison 2004 zurückblicken. 
Neues Jahr - Neues Glück!!!


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ anguilla: Schöne Fische! Aber sehr tief gefangen, oder? Wie war es denn mit kapitalen Zandern bei euch im Herbst/Winter?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## anguilla (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Ingo:

Ja, so ca. 15m...

mit kapitalen Zandern lief nix, zumindest bei uns...
wir haben den Dreh für die Großen wohl noch nicht raus..;+


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Petri Aguilla#r wenn ich überlege wie groß die Talsperre ist und ich selbst schon einige male dort geangelt habe und mir kaum vorstellen kann dort (allerdings vom ufer) einen Zander zu fangen mit dem Gufi ist das echt spitze mit deinen Zandern vorallem zur dieser Jahreszeit. Bei mir läufts noch nicht so gut ich hab wohl den dreh für den winter noch nicht raus.


Allen ein Gesundes und Fischreiches Jahr 2005|supergri


----------



## Interesierter (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Veit 

Wegschauen kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ interesierter: Das ist richtig, aber was soll man machen. Ärger mit dem Typen wollte ich nicht haben und letztendlich nützt das bei solchen alten Anglern sowieso nicht mehr viel. Die haben immer so geangelt und werden wohl auch immer so weiter machen. Mal abgesehen davon, stört es mich persönlich auch, dass uns Anglern soviele Regelungen und Gesetze in den Weg gestellt werden. Von mir aus sollen, die die es wollen mit 4 Ruten angeln (mir wärs zu unübersichtlich) und das Verbot vom lebenden Köfi halte ich auch für übertriebene Schikane von irgendwelchen Grünen. Mir ist das aber auch egal, weil ich fast nie mit Köderfisch angle.


----------



## Interesierter (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Also bei uns gäbe es dafür eine OWIG-Anzeige oder sogar eine Strafanzeige und der Erlaubnisschein wäre weg.


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Bei uns auch, aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Täter. Bin natürlich auch dafür möglichst an bestehende Regeln zu halten, egal wie man sie findet.


----------



## dcpolo (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo kein Kläger, da kein *Täter*. .


 ... es heisst: ..., da kein Richter...|bla:


----------



## jakob (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@anguilla
  petri zu den zandern!
  die fische hast du doch wohl hoffentlich mitgenommen,da es stark den anschein hat als ob die trommelsucht hätten.
  cu jakob


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> ... es heisst: ..., da kein Richter...|bla:



Ups, sag ich doch.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ interesierter: Das ist richtig, aber was soll man machen. Ärger mit dem Typen wollte ich nicht haben und letztendlich nützt das bei solchen alten Anglern sowieso nicht mehr viel. Die haben immer so geangelt und werden wohl auch immer so weiter machen. Mal abgesehen davon, stört es mich persönlich auch, dass uns Anglern soviele Regelungen und Gesetze in den Weg gestellt werden. Von mir aus sollen, die die es wollen mit 4 Ruten angeln (mir wärs zu unübersichtlich) und das Verbot vom lebenden Köfi halte ich auch für übertriebene Schikane von irgendwelchen Grünen. Mir ist das aber auch egal, weil ich fast nie mit Köderfisch angle.


 
Habe wie ich mir angewöhnt habe,
bis 20 gezählt 
und nachgedacht 
ob oder nicht!!!

Doch denke werde und muß etwas dazu sagen...


Es kann & ist  
& versteh mich bitte nicht Falsch 
nicht Richtig zu denken ... 

"nun ja ein Alter Kollege und der macht das schon immer so und wird sich nicht ändern...etc pp."

Möchte keinen Roman dazu schreiben hier 
doch wenn du hingehts das hier in Board setzt 
dann hat 
Dich ja offensichtlich etwas daran gestört 

´an dem Verhalten des Anglers...´

nur 
durch 
ein 
zur Kenntniss nehmen 

OHNE etwas zu sagen 
oder evtl.mit dem Älteren Koll.zu Diskutieren wird sich an der Situation 
NIE ETWAS ÄNDERN...


denk einfach mal über dein Verhalten nach...|kopfkrat 


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch|wavey:


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ hechthunter21: Ganz ehrlich, mich hat es nicht gestört, ich musste eher ein bisschen schmunzeln als ich das ganze gesehen hab. Das war so ein Angler, der nicht merkt, dass man mit zwei Ruten mehr fangen kann als mit vieren, wenn man mit ein bisschen Verstand angelt. Sowas hab ich schon ein paar Mal gesehen und diese Angler können von mir aus so weiter machen, weil sie mit ihrer Angeltechnik eh nicht viel fangen und mit ihrem Handeln schon genug Risiko eingehen. Ich belächle solche Leute nur. 
Was hätte eine Konfrontation denn gebracht? Nur Streit wahrscheinlich. Soll ich wegen sowas die Polizei rufen? Nen Angelkollegen verpfeifen? Nein, sowas mache ich nicht. Oder nem Fischereiaufseher sowas melden? Garantiert auch nicht, weil diese Leute meist die Dinge selbst machen, für die sie andere bestrafen wollen, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann.
Es soll jeder selbst entscheiden was er macht und ich gebe eherlich zu, dass ich mich beim Angeln auch nicht immer an alle Regeln gehalten hab. Dann war ich auch froh, dass ich von anderen Anglern die es gesehen haben nicht verpetzt wurden bin.


----------



## RaEma (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Veit

Richtig so !!! ;-)
So lange niemand die Fische reißt, würde ich es genau so machen

Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## Basti 88 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hallo #h 

Auch ich war am 30.12.04 mit einem Freund noch mal zum fischen auf der Warnow .
Das Beißverhalten der Fische war schlecht. Wir hatten nur wenige kleine Zupfer beim absinken unserer Gummifische.
Wir hatten aber beide das Vergnügen einen Fisch zu verhaften.
Die Schleie ist gerissen und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hey Cool Basti. Petri.


Also eins muß ich euch allen lassen, ihr schaft es immer wieder mich aufs neue jetzt im Winter zu motivieren Angeln zu gehen, vielen anderen wird es genauso gehen die dies lesen#6 . Ich werde deswegen morgen mal versuchen mal wieder viel nichts zu fangen|supergri .


----------



## Case (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Das schlimmste Hochwasser ist weg, die Donau wird wieder klar, Jagdzeit.!
81cm, und respektable 9 Pfund heute in der Donau gefangen. Hab mal paar Bilder angehängt auf denen auch bischen von der wundervollen Landschaft in der ich angeln darf zu sehen ist.

Case


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ein schönes Gewässer hast du da und auch die Landschaft gefällt.
Glückwunsch zu dem Hecht!
Wie hast du ihn gefangen?

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Veit (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hab heute an einem Hochwasserrestgraben der Saale 4 Barsche innerhalb einer knappen Stunde gefangen auf silbernen Spinner. Zwei davon hatten knappe 30 cm, die anderen beiden waren schöne Fische von 34 und 36 cm. Außerdem hat ob mans glaubt ein etwa 30 cm langes Rotauge den Spinner regulär genommen.
Das ganze mit eigentlich viel zu starker Schnur und am späten Nachmittag (also nicht gerade die beste Barschbeißzeit).
Mal sehen ob da morgen noch mehr zu holen ist...


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

War heute mit meinen Angelfreunden Christian und Dorschi aus dem Anglerboard nochmal am Hochwasserrestgraben. 
Es war ein erfolgreicher Angeltag. 
Dorschi angelte mit Spinnern und Twistern und fing ungefähr 10 - 20 Barsche. Es waren vernünftige Fische bis etwa 30 cm dabei, aber kein absoluter Riese. 
Christian fing auf Wurm 4 Barsche und einen Döbel. Auf Köderfisch hatte er nur einen Biss und das war ein richtig fetter Pracht-Barsch von 41 cm. Sein bisher größter! 
Ich erwischte mit Spinner 4 Barsche und noch 2 auf Wurm, allerdings auch alle nur bis etwa 30 cm. Außerdem biss ein Döbel von etwa 40 cm auf Spinner. Auf Maden hatte ich noch 3 kleine Döbel und ein Rotauge. Auf Köderfisch bekam ich vier Bisse von denen ich zwei verwerten konnte. Der erste war ein Döbel von ca. 40 cm, der andere mein neuer persönlicher Rekord-Döbel. Ein tolles Exemplar von 58 cm.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

*Geht denn NIEMAND mehr zum Fischen *
oder schläft diese wie ich meine sehr schöne Seite ein...!
Wär schade denk ich mir...

@ Case echt nee tolle Umgebung wo du Angelst

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ghanja (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Geht denn NIEMAND mehr zum Fischen *
> oder schläft diese wie ich meine sehr schöne Seite ein...!
> Wär schade denk ich mir...


Witzbold - hier is alles zu und langsam kommt die Schonzeit - es wird eng #q


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Haha, nächste Woche bin ich zu hause und für Barsche und Zander gibts keine Schonzeit, dann kommen wieder Fotos von mir (hoffentlich auch welche, die das Bild füllen).


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

6 Hechte (zwei untermaßig, zwei 50er, ein 52er und ein 55er) an einem nebengewässer der Elbe in gut zwei Stunden. Alle auf Wobbler im Weißfischdesing.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Hechte (zwei untermaßig, zwei 50er, ein 52er und ein 55er) an einem nebengewässer der Elbe in gut zwei Stunden. Alle auf Wobbler im Weißfischdesing.


 
wau ich Wohne in der falschen Ecke...|kopfkrat 

Fettes Petri ...#6  

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Naja, ich bin dafür auch extra 100 Kilometer mit dem Zug gefahren. Alle Hechte durften übrigens nach kurzem Foto wieder in ihr Element zurück.


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Wo sind denn die Fotos? |supergri


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hab ich gemacht aber mit normalem Fotoapperat, besitze aber leider keine Digi-Cam und keinen Scanner. 
Vielleicht kann ich aber trotzdem, wenn sie entwickelt sind, mal von jemand anderem was reinstellen lassen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Veit wenn du nächstes mal gehst komme ich mal mit und mach ein paar Fotos von dir und den hechten. Dann stelle ich die für dich rein. OK?


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Warum nicht...


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hatte ebend so ein schönen Bericht geschrieben , plötzlich kam ne PN und alles war weg grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :r  Egal , nun habe ich keine Lust alles nochmal zu schreiben , ich mache es kurz , 2 Hechte 30 cm und 40 cm beide wieder released |uhoh: Hier nun die Bilder , man seh ich wieder schei**e aus :m 


















Beim releasen , schon war er weg


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Naja immerhin... Worauf haste gefangen?
Sorry, ich oute mich öffentlich als der böse PN-Schreiber.


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Vorher hatte ich im Bericht super beschrieben , aber der Böse Veit hat alles vernichtet :q Also ich schreibe dann ebend jetzt den Bericht dazu , also ich habe mich heute 15 Uhr mit meinem Kumpel dahin verabredet , wir sind auch gleich los zum ersten mal gezielt auf Hecht , nach 30 min. tat sich nichts , ich bin immer weiter gewandert und plötzlich ein Biss , ein Hecht von ca. 60 cm ist mir leider ausgeschlitzt , oder er hat nicht richtig gebissen , jedenfalls konnte ich ihn nur 4 oder 5 sekunden lang drillen ..... Dann nach 30 min. und 100 metern konnte ich dann einen 45 cm Hecht landen , mein Kumpel hat gleich ein Foto gemacht und ich habe ihn gleich wieder released. Dann nach wieder 30 min. ein kleinerer Hecht der kurz vor dem Ufer gebissen hatte. Habe auch gleich BIld gemacht , mein Kumpel war ca. 200 meter entfernt da habe ich schnell mit der anderen Hand ein BIld gemacht. Mein Kumpel hat mit einem Spinnköder geangelt und hat nichts gefangen (wie immer) ich hatte ein 12,5 cm Wobbler mit grünen Rücken und Silber/weißen Bauch , vorne war er Rot gefärbt .... Es hat ständig genieselt und es wurde immer dunkeler. Wir sind dann auch losgefahren. Wenigstens etwas gefangen , es waren übrigens mein 2. und mein 3. Hecht im leben :m Bilder seht ihr ja oben #h


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

keine Sorge, man findet sich selbst immer schlecht auf Fotos, ist garnicht so schlimm. 
Ist das ein Sielzug, oder kleiner Fluss. Sieht sehr schmal aus, sind aber meistens voller Hechte.


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Da ich ja gestern am selben Gewässer war, kann ich sagen dass es ein Altarm ist. Mehr wollen wir dazu nicht sagen, da dieses Gewässer nicht zu bekannt werden soll.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Gut Counter-Striker. Super Bilder. Wenn du willst können wir beide da mal zusammen hin wenn du willst. Aber ich würde dann alle gefangenen Hechte releasen. Nur Fotos schießen und dann wieder rein mit ihnen. Ich denke es macht Spaß wenn da so viele sind.


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Veit, ist völlig Ok, reicht auch.


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Jungs, ich weiß es ist reizvoll dort zu angeln, aber bedenkt dabei immer dass man ein Gewässer auch überblinkern kann. Wenn man regelmäßig angelt, beißen irgendwann keine Hechte mehr auch wenn man sie zurücksetzt, weil sie zu oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Dann hat man nix gekonnt. Wartet lieber erstmal die Schonzeit ab, anstatt da jetzt um jeden Preis soviele Hechte wie möglich zu fangen.  
Außerdem @ karpfenchamp: Da laufen immer viele Leute rum, wenn doch mal Polizei oder ein Fischereiaufseher dabei ist bekommst du am Ende noch Ärger, weil du ja eigentlich noch nicht auf Raubfische gehen darfst. Und bei den Spaziergängern kann auch schnell mal ein anderer Angler dabei sein oder einer der nen Angler in der Familie hat. Wenn dort regelmäßig jemand angelt, spricht sich das ganz schnell rum und es kommen bald die Kochtopfangler... 
Lass den Hechten einfach wieder ein bisschen Ruhe!


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ KC ,
Dein Postfach ist voll , mach es endlich leer !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Na gut Veit. Wir sollten wirklich die Schonzeit abwarten. Dann gibts bald neue Hechte die wir dann wieder angeln und zurücksetzen. Vielleicht sollten wir den Hechten dort auch mal eine Ruhezeit für ein Jahr geben. Vielleicht vergessen sie dann dass sie jemals gefangen worden sind oder mit was.


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ K A R P F E N C H A M P 

Dein Postfach ist voll wie oft denn noch !??? Man kann dir so keine PN´s mehr schreiben !


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Karpfenchamp: Gute Einstellung! Warts mal, wenn du im Sommer erst mal an meiner Elbe-Aalstelle warst, willst du von den Hechten gar nichts mehr wissen. Und da könnt ihr dann angeln so oft ihr wollt, weil ja eh immer neue Aale langziehen.


----------



## Frede (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Wieso darf denn der Karpfenchamp nicht auf Raubfisch angeln?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso darf denn der Karpfenchamp nicht auf Raubfisch angeln?


 
Det kann ich dir wohl sagen. Also ich habe mit 11 Jahren den Jugendfischereischein gemacht weil man in dieser Altersklasse nur den machen kann. Und mit dem Jugendfischerreischein darf man nur Friedfische beangeln( weiß bis heute nicht warum). Jetzt bin ich aber 14 und werde im Herbst den erwachsenen Fischereischein machen.#6 Dann darf ich auch Hecht und Co beangeln:m


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Theoretisch darfste ja mit dem Jugendschein in Sachsen-Anhalt noch nicht mal Nachtangeln machen. 
Aber naja, meine beiden größten Hechte habe ich auch noch mit Jugendfischereischein gemacht und Nachtangeln bin ich damals auch schon gerne gegangen. Solang man sich nicht erwischen lässt... Es gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Na wenn du dabei bist Veit dann darf ich dass doch. In der´Gewässerordnung steht nur dass ich nicht alleine Nachtangeln darf


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Achso dann gehts ja...


----------



## Frede (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ich dachte schon ich habe irgendwas beim angelschein verpennt!:q
Weil da steht ja das er 14 ist und ich habe gedenkt|uhoh: er habe ein Angelschein!


----------



## Frede (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Öm, 

@Karphenchamp

Wie willst du denn mit Jungendfischerschein nachts alleine angeln?|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

1 fetter Hecht (voll mit Rogen) von 60 cm an einem Nebengewässer der Elbe in Magdeburg. 
Köder: 10 cm langer Illex-Wobbler im Weißfischdesing


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Öm,
> 
> @Karphenchamp
> 
> Wie willst du denn mit Jungendfischerschein nachts alleine angeln?|kopfkrat


#
Ey komm ich kann auch nichts für die Regelungen.


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Na Jungs dann lasst euch nicht (nochmal) am Hechtgraben erwischen! *scherz*


----------



## RaEma (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Karpfenchamp
ihr dürft nicht auf Raubfische angeln !?!
ist ja sc*ei*e
na ja, bei uns in NRW darf man überhaupt nicht ohne Inhaber eines Fischereischeins angeln, wenn man nur den Jugendfischereischein hat...

aber wenn Du bald den "richtigen" Schein machen kannst, ist da ja nicht ganz so schlimm. Die "versäumten" Hechte wirste bestimmt schnell fangen...

Schönen Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungs dann lasst euch nicht (nochmal) am Hechtgraben erwischen! *scherz*


 
Veit du hast in der Kindheit auch schon schon eifrig Hechte geangelt obwohl du den richtigen Schein nicht hattest:q #6 . Ich war noch nicht am Hechtgraben#q


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Musstest du das unbedingt sagen KC ? :r !!!!! 
Das ist ein Anglerboard , da kannst du doch nicht einfach illegale Dinge rumerzählen und dann noch andere verraten ! Ich mache den Fischerreischein aber im Herbst  dann nerven mich wenigstens nicht alle ! Ich hätte ich schon letztes Jahr haben können aber neeeeeee zu spät angemeldet #q


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ CS: Ist doch nicht so tragisch, ich glaube es wird dich deswegen trotzdem keiner verachten. 

@ KC: Genau und ich mache daraus auch keinen Hehl. Es gibt Schlimmeres (Reißen, Angeln in der Schonzeit, ect.)!


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Wenigstens machen wir nichts was man auch mit dem Fischerreischein nicht machen dürfte ! Beim nächsten Quappwinter wird mir das sowieso egal sein  


SO jetzt zurück zum eigentlichen Thema !


----------



## Klausi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Mal ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen.


----------



## Veit (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ich konnte heute zwei Tage vor Beginn der Raubfischschonzeit an einem Hochwasserrestteich der Saale in Halle nochmal guten Erfolg erzielen. 
Innerhalb einer Viertelstunde bissen auf einen silbernen 3er Mepps-Spinner 2 prächtige Barsche von 39 und 41 cm (meine zweit-und drittgrößten überhaupt), sowie ein 48 cm langer Döbel. Danach tat sich allerdings bis auf ein unabsichtlich von außen gehaktes Rotauge nichts mehr.


----------



## Daniel Hermann (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Der ist vom Sonntag #h


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Na dann will ich auch mal

Mein erster Zander vom Boot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ja ich weiß die Mütze sieht an mir sch e i ß e aus, aber es war echt kalt.


----------



## Holger (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Wen interessiert die Mütze? Es geht beim Angeln doch nicht dru, den Dress-Man zu mimen. Auch wenn man bei manchen Anglern den Eindruck gewinnt. :q Hauptsache, man hat die passende Kleidung und friert nicht.

Viel wichtiger is dein Zander, und der sieht klasse aus. 75 cm, schätze ich ???


----------



## Billi_AB (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Klausi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen.


 
Klausi der Hecht sieht sowas von geil aus #6 Fettes Petri von mir , wahnsinn's Teil Alter


----------



## Birger (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

So, bin wieder da. Eine Woche Treene (die 2. Woche ging nicht mehr wegen Eis, bääh).
Hab 2 Hechte 47 Zander und über 70 Barsche gefangen, die größte Frechheit: nicht ein Zander war über 50cm, ich wär fast durchgedreht, aber was soll man machen. Immer noch besser als Fernsehen, richtig? Und später gibts ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Florian Eu (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

N'abend
RaEma und ich waren gerade am See Barsche "zocken"; ganz simple mit Wurm auf Grund. Mussten zwar vorher ein Loch ins Eis machen, hat sich aber gelohnt...mehrere schöne Winterbarsche.
Da heute morgen die Schule ausgefallen ist :m  (Lehrer Ford), konnten wir schon um 10 Uhr zum See hochfahren ;-)
Hier die Fotos:


----------



## Birger (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hey Florian, 

nicht schlecht, aber ich fang lieber diese Barsche:
















|supergri |supergri


----------



## Birger (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Noch ein Paar Zander: 










Diese Bilder aus der Ego Perspektive mussten leider sein, weil niemand mit mir los wollte/konnte und allein gehts nunmal nicht besser, naja besser als nix.


----------



## Florian Eu (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Birger:
Schöne Barsche und Zander!!
Würden ja auch so große Barsche fangen, wären die im See.... der wurde vor 14 Jahren komplett gelehrt und danach neu besetzt. Haben (Euskirchener- Spinnfisch- Corporation) aber auch schon nen 35er gefangen. (Berichten zufolge wurden auch schon einige über 40 gefangen)
Konnten heute Aufgrund der Eisdecke nur direkt am Ufer fischen, wodurch wir nur an die "Kleinen" gelangen konnten 

Gruß,

Florian Eu


----------



## RaEma (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Birger 
Tach!!
Hast aber ja auch ein "Wunder-Gewässer" (welches??) bei dir...
Bei uns können wir von sowas nur träumen :-((
 Mach et,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## the doctor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

super Fischlies...!

sagt mal...lohnt es sich mal an die Steinbachtalsperre zu fahren? mit der Spinnrute....


----------



## Florian Eu (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Wenn du auf Barsch gehen willst, ansonsten würd ich dir die nicht empfehlen.
Angel seit Mitte 2003 fast ausschließlich dort mit der Spinnrute auf Hecht (und Zander). Drei Angelkollegen und ich haben !ZUSAMMEN! seitdem ca. 9 Hechte gefangen (bis 63cm). Haben uns sogar Tipps von Uli Beyer geholt und ausprobiert: hilft alles nichts.
Schau doch mal auf unserer Seite (www.eu-spinnfischer-corp.de.vu) unter Analyse der Steinbach-Talsperre (unter Angelberichte) nach; das ist unsere Meinung über das Gewässer.

Gruß 

Florian Eu


----------



## the doctor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

gelesen und mir die Pics angeguckt:m 
Ist ja wirklich nichts besonderes der See...da kann ich auch am Rursee bleiben 
Naja...da siehts aber auch nicht so prickelnd aus....aber ich fange trotzdem was, aber warte noch auf dem grossen Fang!|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Schöne Fische meine Lieben! 

Hes CS mach Dir nichts draus lieber ohne 100 %ige Papiere (wobei Du doch gut ausgestattet bist) dafür ne sinnvolle Beschäftigung. Ihr Jungs könntet ja auch ganz andere Sachen machen die viel mehr aufregen würden.



MFG

Kai


----------



## RaEma (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@the doctor
Wir haben mal mit Mathias Fuhrmann während der Jagd&Hund in Dortmund über den Rursee gesprochen. Der hat für Fisch&Fang ja einen größeren Artikel geschrieben (kennste wahrscheinlich...).
Und da meine Großeltern da ne´Ferienwohnung haben und wir hin und wieder mal da sind, hat mich mal seine EHRLICHE Meinung, also nicht das "allgemeine Angelzeitung-Gequatsche" interessiert.
Ich war ziemlich überrascht: Der See sei einer der geilsten Seen in "Norddeutschland" und hätte wohl ein ziemliches Großhechtpotential...  #c 

Wir werden es in der kommenden Saison vielleicht noch paar mal dort probieren. Steinbach ist ja tote Hose  ...  #q  :c  #q 

Wie gut fängste denn da??
Vielleicht haste ja den einen oderen Tipp für uns  |kopfkrat   #6  

Schönen Gruß,

>>Raphael<<


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

ein Tip ist schwierig...den bräuchte ich auch...
Ich habe am 1.Juni 2 kleine 50er Zander auf Gummifisch in rot gefangen...und dann noch 3 Zander auf Köfi, wo bei der grösste 75cm maß...
Hechte fange ich dort seltener...Vor ein einhalb Jahren im Sommer hatte ich einen 70er auf Spinner in der Woffelsbacher Bucht , während die anderen badeten|supergri Die anderen genannten Fische habe ich alle am Obersee gefangen auf verschiedenen Plätzen
Vielleicht mach ich auch was falsch....fische nämlich fast nur mit Gufis...
aber da ich ja jetzt vom Verein ein Boot am Untersee habe, werde ich es dieses Jahr nochmehr probieren endlich mal einen über einen Meter zu fangen

Barschfänge sind bei mir aber auch selten, obwohl es einen guten Bestand von Dickbarschen dort gibt...


----------



## Birger (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Geht eigentlich keiner angeln im Winter? Oder seid ihr Schlingel Geheimniskrämer ?
Denn hier nochmal 2 Fische:







Ohne Worte...





Mein erster Zander auf einen Blinker.


----------



## Alleskönner (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Boaaa,wo geht ihr alle angeln?Und dann noch so ein Erfolg!Bei uns ist nur der Rhein und dort solche Hechte,Zander oder Barsche zu erwischen ist echt schwer geworden!


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ich habe Schonzeit, wie alle anderen Raubfische bei uns auch 

Aber Petri zu den Fängen! *neidisch guck*
Will auch endlich wieder spinnen!!111111


----------



## Veit (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Birger, du bist gerade dabei meinen Hass auf dich zu lenken!!! 
Ich hab nämlich auch Schonzeit. 
Aja, Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Birger (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Sorry, die Schonzeit hatte ich nicht bedacht, bei uns ist nur der Hecht geschont und so viele fängt man bei uns nicht. Aber sind die Barsche denn bei euch auch geschont, oder ist Raubfischangeln dann generell verboten?


----------



## Veit (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Barsch ist nicht geschont. Aber zumindest im Fluss, wo man noch angeln kann schwierig zu fangen, wenn man nicht mehr spinnern (Kunstköder sind jetzt generell verboten) darf. 
Größtes Problem ist im Moment vorallem auch, dass die stehenden Gewässer hier  zugefroren sind. 
Naja, wenn sie wieder offen sind, geht für mich sowieso die Karpfensaison los, dann lass ich die Raubfische ohnehin in Ruhe.


----------



## Veit (17. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

War eben an einem Nebengewässer der Saale in Halle mal ein bisschen Würmer baden. Es dauerte auch nicht lange bis sich dafür ein paar Fische dafür interessierten. Zumindest zwei davon waren auch mehr als erwähnenswert. 2 dicke Barsche von 39 und 40 cm!!! Beide durften natürlich wieder schwimmen. Desweiteren biss noch ein kleinerer Barsch von knapp 30 cm und (wovon ich nicht so begeistert war) leider auch etliche Rotaugen, Zährten und ne Güster in enttäuschenden Größen. 
Aber aufgrund der Barsche hat sichs natürlich trotzdem gelohnt.


----------



## Veit (22. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ich war heute an zwei Teichen, wo man auch jetzt blinkern kann weil sie keinem Angelverein gehören und darum auch keine Schonzeit gilt. Am ersten fing ich 2 Barsche (35 und 20 cm) auf silbernen 3er spinnern. außerdem haben wir dann dort noch zusammen 6 Karpfen zwischen 45 und 62 cm gefangen.
Am zweiten Teich (Betoniert, 10mal30 Meter groß) hatten wir dann Mordsspaß mit einem kleinen Hecht. Ich war dabei wie den letztes Jahr ein Angler aus dem Dorf dort reingesetzt hatte, aber mein Kumpel Benni wollte mir die Geschichte nicht glauben. "der ist doch in dem Tümpel längst verreckt." Von wegen! Drei Würfe mit dem 3er Spinner und schon hing das 40er Hechtlein am Haken. Benni nahm dann meine Rute und versuchte es auch nochmal. Und tatsächlich biss der Hecht auch bei ihm auf den selben Spinner nochmal an, aber der Trottel ließ ihn wieder ausschlitzen. Das konnte ich besser und bekam den Hecht mit einem Effzett-Blinker noch ein drittes Mal ans Band und landete ihn auch. Danach ließen wir ihn dann aber in Ruhe....


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Du hast schon beim letzten mal keine Bilder eingestellt Veit!!!
Ich glaube sowas können wir hier nicht tollerieren!!! 

Hat sich ja echt mal wieder für euch gelohnt!
PETRI! ;o)


----------



## Veit (23. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Herrgott, ich hab halt keine Digicam, aber die Bilder von den 6 Hechten, die ich an einem Tag im "Hechtgraben" Magdeburg gefangen habe sind jetzt entwickelt und der Film wo unter anderem die Bilder der vier großen Barschen (39, 39, 40, 41 cm) und dem 65er Hecht auf Maden drauf sind kann ich jetzt zum Entwickeln bringen, weil er voll ist.  
Mein Wort drauf, innerhalb der nächsten Woche sind die Bilder hier drin!!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Was sitzt du also noch vor dem PC ?
Los, ab in den Fotoladen!!! ;-)


----------



## WallerChris (23. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Euch gehts gut, bei mir am Gewässer darf man nur im September und Oktober Spinnen und die Rauber, bis auf Wels, sind von 1.11-31.5 in der Schonzeit. 
Lol ich glaub ich mus mir ein neues Gewässer suchen.

Gruß WallerChris


----------



## Adrian* (23. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Birger

Der Perlbraune Attractor auf seite 6, ist das größe F???

P.S Klasse fische  #6  #6  #r


----------



## Veit (23. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Heute früh, eine gute Stunde Angelzeit an einem Nebengewässer der Saale:
30er Barsch, 37er Barsch, 48er Döbel, Güster, Rotauge und vier Mal was gutes ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Veit (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Konnte gestern morgen an einem Nebengewässer der Saale 12 Barsch, einen kleinen Rapfen und ein Rotauge fangen. Tja, zwar haben die Barsche diesmal recht gut gebissen, aber dafür waren es diesmal alles nur kleine Kerle von 20 - 30 cm.


----------



## Birger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

War mal wieder ne Woche zu hause Twistern, aber absoluter Totentanz. Nur mittlere und kleine Barsche und 10 Mini-Zander als Beifang, war nichts zu machen. Welsangeln ist auch flachgefallen weil in Norddeutschland richtig schlechtes Wetter war, viel zu kalt. 
Dafür hab ich ein Rotauge mit Spinner gefangen, bääääh.
@ Adrian, das ist Größe E.


----------



## koh (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Birger
Wo fängst du bloss so viele Zander.  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Ich muss mit dieses Jahr echt mal die Zeit nehmen um meinen ersten Zander zu fangen.  #6


----------



## Birger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ja viele, aber manche sind so groß wie Heringe. In der Treene, da schwimmen die Heringe.
Und son Fischzähler will ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Birger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Jetzt mal wieder Bilder: hier ein angeknabberter Zander von ca. 25-30cm:









Ein kleiner Rapfen auf nen Mepps 0: 





Und das Rotauge auf nen Mepps 00 in bronze:





Und die Alande beißen auch schon, in ruhigen Bereichen in denen das Oberflächenwasser erwärmt wird kann man sie mit Spinner oder Fliege fangen, hab aber leider kein Foto gemacht, ein guter war dabei.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Ok, dann gibts von mir auch noch zwei Bilder:











Hecht, 101 cm, 8,6 kg, Wieker Bodden, Rügen


----------



## Birger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Schöner Hecht, womit hast du den gefangen? Gummifisch? Vom Boot oder Ufer?


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Vom Boot aus mit Wobbler (Nils Master, Invincible Deeprunner, 19 cm). Da ich allein war, bin ich zur Fotosession an Land, was kein Problem war, da die Fahrrinne dort sehr nah am Land ist. Hinzu kamen die kühlen Temperaturen (kein Frost) im Januar. Die Dame ist jedenfalls unversehrt wieder durchgestartet.


----------



## Birger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Dass der Hecht noch lebt auf dem Bild sieht man, tote Fische machen einen anderen Eindruck#6 . Geschleppt oder geworfen? (Was bin ich bloß neugierig #t ).


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (28. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Handgesponnen! In den Rügischen Bodden ist das Schleppenangeln nicht erlaubt. Mit Echolot und Kenntnis über die jahreszeitabhängigen Standorte der Räuber ist dennoch stets ein erfolgreiches Angeln möglich. Die ganze Story findest Du auf meiner Webite.


----------



## Veit (30. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

20 Barsche heute Nachmittag an einem Nebengewässer der Saale, leider alle eher klein, vergleichen mit den Größen die ich dort schon gefangen habe.


----------



## Lechfischer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Zählen Quappen als Raubfische?


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

So jetzt kommen endlich die versprochenen Fotos.
Hier zwei Barsche von 40 und 39 cm, gefangen in einem Nebengewässer der Saale in Halle.


----------



## Birger (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Die Barsch sind super, aber fotografieren müssen wir noch mal üben...


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Und noch zwei weitere Dickbarsch, die ich mit Spinner einen Tag vor Beginn der Raubfischschonzeit ebenfalls an dem Nebengewässer der Saale überlisten konnte.
41 und 39 cm


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ Birger: Sorry, das Format war mies. Habs jetzt geändert, so dass die Bilder nun etwas besser sind.


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Diesen 65 cm langen Hecht lasse ich mir von keinem madig machen. Denn er hat schon auf Maden gebissen. Gelandet mit 0,12er Vorfach an der Matchrute.


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Kein Hechtriese, aber den Namen "Kugelblitz" hat er sich doch wohl trotzdem verdient, oder?
60 cm hatte er und biss im Magdeburger Hechtgraben auf einen Illex-Wobbler.


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

6 Hechte auf einen Streich aus dem "Hechtgraben" in Magdeburg. Teil 1
Sicherlich alles mehr oder weniger "Spritzer", aber Spass gemacht hats trotzdem. Und so viele Entenschnäbel an einem Tag fängt man auch nicht so oft....


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Teil 2 
Köder übrigens waren Wobbler bei all den 6 Hechten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Super Veit find ich super die ganzen Barsche und Hechte. An dem guten Hechttag mit den 6 Hechten haben wir uns ja zum ersten mal getroffen(auf der Brücke zum Quappenangeln)


----------



## Marco O. (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

#6  Petri Veit  #6 

Da hast du ja echt einen guten Tag gehabt in MD  und erst die Barsche  #r   
Welches Modell von den Illex Wobblern war denn dein "Greifer" ;+


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@Veit

klasse barsche, sowas fängt man nicht jeden tag  #6


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

@ MAO: Auf den Illex-Wobbler hab ich nur den "Kugelblitz" gefangen. Das Modell hieß "Arnaud". Den kann ich nicht empfehlen, weil ich es an verschiedenen Gewässern öfters damit probiert habe, aber nur diesen einen Hecht darauf gefangen habe. 
Von den 6 Hechten haben 4 auf einen zweiteiligen Bomber Long A in Weißfischdekor gebissen und 2 auf nen Salmo-Wobbler ebenfalls in Weißfischmuster. 
Für mich waren der Salmo und der Bomber an diesem Gewässer sowieso der Bringer, denn damit hab ich zwischen Dezember und Februar 9 von 11 Hechten in diesem Gewässer gefangen. Zusammengerechnet den Fängen meiner Angelfreunde hatten wir dort in diesen drei Monaten insgesamt 31 Hechte gefangen.


----------



## Birger (1. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Der Kugelhecht ist echt cool.


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch zwei weitere Dickbarsch, die ich mit Spinner einen Tag vor Beginn der Raubfischschonzeit ebenfalls an dem Nebengewässer der Saale überlisten konnte.
> 41 und 39 cm



an das Gewässer will ich auch !!!!!   |uhoh:   
suuuper Barsche !!!!   #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Muss ich auch mal wieder ein parr Bilder zum Besten geben !
Fänge der vergangenen Tage & Wochen ... sowie eine kurze  Hechtstory

Wenn die Fließe zugefroren sind .. bleibt trotzdem der Gedanke   





Feister Zander auf 12er Halco





ArtistenHecht





& seine Schwester ¿.





& sein Frühstück





& seine Mutter





aufsteigende Welse in der Talsperre (Sept. 04)





& ein gefrässiger Tiger aus der Ostsee





wann kommt der ... oder die (silberblanke) nächste ?





& ein schöner Tag geht zu Ende  #h 





meridian


----------



## Case (1. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Schöööön..!!
Die letzten Seiten haben's ja echt in sich. 
Ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle Fänger. Tolle Bilder. 

Und mein Boss zwingt mich zur Arbeit ohne Ende...Heul....

Case


----------



## koh (2. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Geile Bilder MeRiDiAn. Mit was für einer Kamera hast du die gemacht???

Petri Heil an die die ganzen Fänger!


----------



## Veit (2. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Gemeinsam mit Boardie Dorschi und meinem Angelfreund Christian hab ich gestern an einem Nebengewässer der Saale "Großeinsatz" gemacht. Wir haben viele Barsche gefangen, ja sogar sehr viel... Mitgezählt habe ich nicht aber ich denke mal so um 100 Stück dürften es gewesen sein. Gebissen haben sie hauptsächlich auf Tauwurm. Allerdings lagen nur fünf der Barsche über der 30 cm-Marke. Der größte gefangene war ein 35er von Dorschi, aber ich hatte leider mächtiges Pech, da mir ein Dickbarsch von etwa 40 cm kurz vorm Ufer ausgeschlitzt ist.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. April 2005)

*AW: Winterraubfische 2004/2005 (Bilder)*

Hy KOH, die meisten Aufnahmen habe ich mit meiner Canon EOS 10D gemacht .. ansonsten nehme ich zum Waten oder ins schauklige Boot meine CASIO QV-R4 .. die ist dann immer noch ausreichend & es wäre nur halb so wild, würde sie sich in die Fluten verabschieden   

meridian


----------

